# When did you start feed adult food?



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I know what the internet says about feeding small/medium dogs. They say between 9-12 months and Piper is still 3 months from 9. 

Just wondering when everyone on here starting feeding Adult food? I'm sure this has been ask, but frankly a bit lazy today to search for it. I'm asking as there is so much more selection in Adult dog food then Puppy. So can't wait to start her on Adult food.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I started Molly on the adult food at around 12 months maybe a week before don't really remember.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

ooo good question, I think we switched lady around 9 months but I really cant remember for sure.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Around 12 months - I think we were a little bit later as I needed to finish a big bag of puppy food first.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I was going to ask vet's advice re Dot and when she ceases being a puppy. As she is raw fed her food is worked out as a percentage of her body weight - adults have a smaller percentage than a pup. I'm assuming that she'll be pup until 9ish months.... I'll let you know.
Hope Piper is doing well post surgery. Dot is very bored of being restrained and underwalked


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola was about 11 months.. Nina is 7 months and I think I will keep going until at lease 10 months. She's skinny!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I switched at 10 months. But I notice that they seem to do better with the adult in terms of filling out as he couldn't handle an increase in the puppy food. I think it was too rich. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Hope Piper is doing well post surgery. Dot is very bored of being restrained and underwalked


We did her spay the 8th Wed. So tomorrow will be a week. She pretty much is back to normal. I'm getting her back to her normal walks and schedule. The first 3-4 days I had the onesies on, which was a pain in the butt for her and me. The first 3 days she didn't mind it. But I think the four day she was protesting the whole ideal..  She is back to normal now. But I probably will not give her a bath until Monday.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I am going to put an email in to my vet to ask her, but seems people change over between 10-12 months.


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

We switched Jenson at 9 months, he was not enjoying his food anymore so I figured it was a good time to change. I have started mixing in wet food now too as he just doesn't go for the dry stuff on it's own - unless it is in a treat ball and he feels like he has won it!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Jensen said:


> We switched Jenson at 9 months, he was not enjoying his food anymore so I figured it was a good time to change. I have started mixing in wet food now too as he just doesn't go for the dry stuff on it's own - unless it is in a treat ball and he feels like he has won it!


So Beemer was being a bit that way but now that I've added a chunk of coconut oil it gets him started (eats it first) and then finishes the rest.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for the response. Yea that will be sign to change Pipers food when she loses interest. Since she is food motivated. ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

